# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Concerns About Camouflaging a Hair Transplant Scar

## tbtadmin

What is the hair length needed to cover an average donor harvest scar on the back of the head? I currently keep my hair short on the sides (less than 1/2 inch) Also, where on the back of the head is hair strip collected from? Parallel to the ears? How long is the resulting scar [...]

More...

----------


## the B spot

I just want to comment that mega-session strip scars are actually longer than 20cm---more like 25-30cm--- The idea is to take a longer, thinner strip to reduce tension and produce a thinner scar. 

For example, a patient who has average donor density (85 fu cm2) and has a donor strip 28cm X 1.25cm wide will yield about 3000 grafts. 

That same patient would have to remove a *1.75cm wide* strip taken if the strip is limited to 20cm of length. 

I know it does not sound like much, but the difference between 1.25cm and 1.75cm is pretty big---especially given how taking just a bit larger strip can cause a scar to stretch. 

I always tell patients to expect to have to wear your hair at least at a #3-#4 guard after strip surgery---if that is unacceptable then the patient needs to look at other options. 

For patients who have lower donor density (70-80 fu cm/2) we can buzz a little strip around their head and then draw a "fake scar" with a marker in order to allow the patient to experience what having a strip scar will feel like----Another benefit of this is to see just how long a patients hair needs to be to conceal the marker line. 

Take Care,
Jason

----------


## Jkel

That sounds like smart advice. It's like getting a fake tattoo before taking the plunge and getting permanent ink.

----------

